# sweet tooth under t5 gro like a pro doctors lab NO TRASPASAR STOPSKY kush4less



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 21, 2013)

hello Im starting 9 beans of the sweet tooth under t5 to veg and t5 to flower
im usin a 4 x 2 1/2 area to veg and flower I 'll be vegging in 1 gallon pots 
im starting 9 seeds of the SWEET TOOTH barney's farm is a 3 way mix with afghani/nepalese/hawaiian
80 indica 20 %sativa
22%thc

I still need to decide if I wanna grow them in organic soil using GH organic nutes to flower  much cheaper but may b low yield?

or hydro coco with the 3 part GH to veg n flower more expansive but I should b able to get more I think IDK 
so what to do???
I got a few day till they brake the surface of the the little pellet I got them at the hydro store

If anybody has any advise feel free I think I'm going with the smaller yield of Organic herbs


the plan is to try to get them nice and big ASAP I wanna b able to have big buds by 4-20


i'll try to go easy on the nutes I just want some good meds n I love the sweet tooh high I grew it before its great!  I also plan on getting some Mango kush!



"I smoke weed for a living"

haha

kush4less 4kush 420 gro like a pro living the American Dream good Dr. 2013 best year ever so far... one luv   I better get the pictures right this time  god first im hoping for 8 oz


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 21, 2013)

:ciao: hey hey, mind if i pull up my beanbag chair and :bong: it up.

greenest of the green hoodoo, bud


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 21, 2013)

:icon_smile: please have a seat 7greeneyes always a pleasure having you would you like a joint, bong or vaporizer?   here have all of them:bong: :smoke1: :vap_smiley: :vap- silver vapor: :joint4: :ccc: :48: :bong1: :bongin:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 21, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

>


LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2013)

I was gonna pop in but if your being all potty mouth I will think again. 

I have never flowered under T5's I hope that works well for you.

If you want big buds by 4/20 your a little late. How long are you planning on veging? 

Greenest of mojo to you dr.  And don't get kicked out over something like being able to swear.  It is a challange for me to express myself with out profanity at times, so i get it, but if i can keep in check, so can you.
End of lecture,,,,


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I was gonna pop in but if your being all potty mouth I will think again.
> 
> I have never flowered under T5's I hope that works well for you.
> 
> ...


:icon_smile:  :bong: :joint: :smoke1: :bongin: :joint4: :bong1:   :volcano vaporizer: 
I get so high that I forget to keep it clean.  I get it tho ...WE all want this place to stay  positive.  I'll try harder Rosebud  promise ")  I only use MJpassion.com I love this place n the people here I really do.  LOL 

as far as T5 to flower I hope I good I only want to grow something small like 8 oz so t5 was the way to go. LED too much $. HPS more $ more heat more fans .   plus the t5 ill b using carries a lot of lummens 40,000 plus whatever i get from the panda reflector walls.  if I can pull 8 oz of a 432 watts thats what i usually get 16 oz with a 1000w so yeah who knows I let you know


I wanna keep the veggin may be 2-3 weeks and I meant that by 4-20 I wanna see big buds on the plants since they should b 5-6 weeks into flower  and you know how thick they get around that time so yeah I don't care to have the biggest yield.  I just want a lil bit of good clean meds no mites mold or harsh taste from chemicals.  so if I get one 3 or 4 OZ ill b very happy still  thats all I need for now  ... thanks for stopping champion Rosebud... I LUV LUV YOUR PICTURES N UR BUDS


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

I have grown from start to finish with T5s and got some pretty nice Buds.Had some the size of a beer bottle I had 8sf and 40,000 lums,,so my girls were happy. I will post some pics later..


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I have grown from start to finish with T5s and got some pretty nice Buds.Had some the size of a beer bottle I had 8sf and 40,000 lums,,so my girls were happy. I will post some pics later..


 
WH, did you do that by changing the bulbs to the flowering spectrum and then the timer?


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Dr....9 plants and the whole show is going to happen in a 4x2.5 space? Wow...you might want to hope for a few males broski. Green Mojo and by the way, I find GH 3 part to be pretty inexpensive when you buy it by the gallon. I get mine off eBay with free two day UPS shipping, gotta keep my Brown Brothers and Sisters working ya know?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 22, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I have grown from start to finish with T5s and got some pretty nice Buds.Had some the size of a beer bottle I had 8sf and 40,000 lums,,so my girls were happy. I will post some pics later..




kool I knew it could done with ok results.  can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 22, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> WH, did you do that by changing the bulbs to the flowering spectrum and then the timer?



hi Rose bud thats what i'll b doing too changing bulbs n a timer


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Dr....9 plants and the whole show is going to happen in a 4x2.5 space? Wow...you might want to hope for a few males broski. Green Mojo and by the way, I find GH 3 part to be pretty inexpensive when you buy it by the gallon. I get mine off eBay with free two day UPS shipping, gotta keep my Brown Brothers and Sisters working ya know?



:48: :48: :48: :headbang2: 
yeah Hamster Im hoping for males I could go a little bigger like 4x3 
and you r right the 3 part by the gln.  is what i'll do my next run....wich will be 4 times bigger.

this time I'm going with organic soil fox farm happy frog with the comlete GH Organics line up  it Includes 1 BioThrive Grow, 
1 BioThrive Bloom, 
1  CaMg+,  
1  BioRoot,  
1  BioWeed,  
1  BioBud, 
1  BioMarine, 
1 Diamond Black

im so excited :holysheep: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: 
I hope I do good I also want to document everything including pics to see if someone can help me with ideas for the set up I was thinking of using one of those nets to support buds  ill check ur GJ in a min later Brosky


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 22, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Dr....9 plants and the whole show is going to happen in a 4x2.5 space? Wow...you might want to hope for a few males broski. Green Mojo and by the way, I find GH 3 part to be pretty inexpensive when you buy it by the gallon. I get mine off eBay with free two day UPS shipping, gotta keep my Brown Brothers and Sisters working ya know?


 

hey HL im a lil late for work ...but whatever I'm the boss lol

bro you are the ONLY one that can help me I got almost everything planed 

except ventilation...   Its a small 1 floor house should I get my air from a Window 

or you think by using t5 I wont need too many fans.   I'm building a tent about 4x3x5 ?    thANKS hAMster YOU the BEST:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I changed the Bulbs to 2700K when I went into Flower. I had a 4ft 8 bulb,40,000 lumens HOT5 System.The thing is with the T5s,,ya can puttem real close to yur girls. Heat can still be a problem,,but boy they spread the light.

I treid downloading the pics but its says they are already on here on a thread. Which is total crap cause they were removed long time ago. Any ideas what to do???


----------



## Locked (Feb 22, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hey HL im a lil late for work ...but whatever I'm the boss lol
> 
> bro you are the ONLY one that can help me I got almost everything planed
> 
> ...




I run anywhere from 2 to 3 tents in my spare bedroom which is my wife has surrendered to this hobby and calls "The Grow Room", lol. I have three windows in it that I can access all three. I usually just open one window to varying degrees depending on the outside temps. As Spring approaches I have to open a second and then a third right before i usually shut down for the Summer. When my Veg tent is the only thing running, and it has HO T5's in it, I can get away with all windows closed during the Winter. I have a small fan that pulls like 250 cfm hooked to the veg tent drawing out the old, stale warm air and I vent that out my window. My spare bedroom is on the second floor though, you said 1 story house. Not sure how close your neighbors are...would not want to vent air out the window in flower if they are close.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 23, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yes I changed the Bulbs to 2700K when I went into Flower. I had a 4ft 8 bulb,40,000 lumens HOT5 System.The thing is with the T5s,,ya can puttem real close to yur girls. Heat can still be a problem,,but boy they spread the light.
> 
> I treid downloading the pics but its says they are already on here on a thread. Which is total crap cause they were removed long time ago. Any ideas what to do???




i HAD THE PROBLEM TOO what I did was changed the files a bit by cutting them smaller "crop" then i save it under a new name so MJpassion.com thinks is a NEW pic and they let me


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 23, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I run anywhere from 2 to 3 tents in my spare bedroom which is my wife has surrendered to this hobby and calls "The Grow Room", lol. I have three windows in it that I can access all three. I usually just open one window to varying degrees depending on the outside temps. As Spring approaches I have to open a second and then a third right before i usually shut down for the Summer. When my Veg tent is the only thing running, and it has HO T5's in it, I can get away with all windows closed during the Winter. I have a small fan that pulls like 250 cfm hooked to the veg tent drawing out the old, stale warm air and I vent that out my window. My spare bedroom is on the second floor though, you said 1 story house. Not sure how close your neighbors are...would not want to vent air out the window in flower if they are close.


 

thanks Hamster I'm gonna have to figure something to keep it as close as posible to the ideal tempperature n humidity


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally. Grow from T5s. This was my second grow with T5s,,done back in 2008 or 9. I was living in Florida at the time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2013)

Keep in mind that ventilation is for more than heat control.  The plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  I like exchanging the air at least once a minute.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that ventilation is for more than heat control.  The plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  I like exchanging the air at least once a minute.



hello THG you are so right :icon_smile: 

I was thinking placing an exhaust fan to the attic  I just need to find the right size (tent should be 4x3x5 so 5 ft tall)

then Ill use another fan bringin fresh air into the tent  :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: I hope I get Some good Meds


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Finally. Grow from T5s. This was my second grow with T5s,,done back in 2008 or 9. I was living in Florida at the time.



those are nice WOW hahah thank you WeedHopper NICE and BIG your set up looks clean I like it a lot can I ask you some questions?

What strain is that?

Seed or clone?

how long did you veg for?

what nutes did you go with

how many grams did you get?

How many grams were you getting on your other t5 grows?

in florida you saved a lot of money on weed by growing It  better then a $75 1/8 or even $90 1/8's LOL:icon_smile:  weed is priceless:holysheep: 

thanks WEEDHOPPER


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2013)

#1.The Strain was Bagseed from some really good smoke.
#2.Clone
#3.I flipped them at about 14"
#4.Dutch Master Grow A&B,,and Dutch Master Bloom A&B
#5.I think it was like 4oz dry
#6.Bout the same with two plants.
Now with that said,,I would switch to HPS for flowering as soon as ya can. HPS is much better for flowering,,ya get a better Lums per Watt ratio,,but by all means use your HO T5s untill ya can get an HPS System. I made that Bagseed weed 5 times better by growing it myself and harvesting it properly,,unlike those morons did.

And yes you will need to keep the heat pulled outta yur growroom. T5s put out heat too,,dont let nobody tell ya different.

Yeah,,aint nothing like growen yur own Smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2013)

I would forget the intake fan.  Just use a good exhaust fan and passive intakes.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would forget the intake fan.  Just use a good exhaust fan and passive intakes.




:yeahthat:


Open windows and passive intakes on the tent(s) shyould be fine....I would worry about getting an inline fan big enough to draw all that hot old air out and then let negative pressure do the rest.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> #1.The Strain was Bagseed from some really good smoke.
> #2.Clone
> #3.I flipped them at about 14"
> #4.Dutch Master Grow A&B,,and Dutch Master Bloom A&B
> ...



4oz sweet.  yeah I'm only using the one t5 for the first run then I'll move to a better location where I can use 4 t5 or like 3 600W or 2 1000W hps


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 24, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would forget the intake fan.  Just use a good exhaust fan and passive intakes.




I'll do that I will have about 70 CFM so any small inline fan will do


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> Open windows and passive intakes on the tent(s) shyould be fine....I would worry about getting an inline fan big enough to draw all that hot old air out and then let negative pressure do the rest.




I got you thank Bro you still getting pounds like you always do?  must be nice :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

pictures of today :holysheep:    SO i NAMED THE SWEETH TOOTH 1 - 9
BIRTHDAY FEB24 
SO SEED S6 BROKE THE SURFACE
SEED S9 IS ABOUT TO SO I PUT HTEM UNDER A T5 LIGHT

HERE IS S6 AT ONE DAY OLD 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

YAY PICTURES     I THINK I GOT IT NOW!:hairpull: :hitchair: :woohoo: :angrywife:  :doh:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2013)

What are those things ya got yur seeds planted in?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 25, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What are those things ya got yur seeds planted in?




the guy at the hydro store said it was peat moss  

it is called "jump start" by hydrofarms and they sell them in different sizes

I added a picture


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Feb 28, 2013)

all my bean are out of their shell LOL   pictures tomorrow.   now i gotta talk to Hamster to see if he will be the godfather of my girls LOL hope he says yeah


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2013)

here is 3 pics as promised   and ill upload the rest tomorrow or something

a lot of peach fuzz on the stems ....you know what that means right CRYSTALS 

and nice red purple colors hope you like them ENJOY!

oh n theres only 8 seed insted of 9 cuz one of the pallets was empty so all 8 seeds spruted YAY!:holysheep:    :icon_smile: :icon_smile: dr:icon_smile:   :icon_smile: :icon_smile: key:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2013)

THC everywhere and is only the very fisrt days....  I've learned to enjoy every part of the grow


----------



## key2life (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Doc,

Wanted to pop in your grow and learn some tricks!

GREENEST MOJO for the grow!

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 1, 2013)

key2hwy said:
			
		

> Hey Doc,
> 
> Wanted to pop in your grow and learn some tricks!
> 
> ...



thanks for the GREEN MOJO my friend...  I will do my best to try to document the next 2 mo.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 3, 2013)

so I'm about to build the room and I think I'm going with Roots Organic replacing the fox farm happy frog soil idea.


I using 1 gallon of water dechlorinated for best results 

the general organics feeding chart suggests at week 1 I use
biothrive  grow 1tsp/galon
camag+         1tsp 
bio root          1tsp
bio weed         1/2 tsp

next feeding I'll introduce the optional 
black diamond   
bio marine


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 3, 2013)

very good nutes I'm glad I went this route   no need for a PH adjustment PERFECT!!!!  I hope this grow will b one of my best as far as grams/per watt
thank you


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sweet Tooth
*
Multiple Cannabis Cup winner: 2000. 2001. 2002. 


This strain, with its extremely sweet and smooth flavors and powerful effects, was an instant hit with discriminating smokers. What makes Sweet Tooth even more exceptional is that its easy to grow, produces high yields of large, potent colas, sticky with resin, and is mold resistant. Just give the plant some room, as it grows medium tall with significant strong side branches, and the results will reflect its exotic genetic origins and the rigorous selection process that made this advanced strain possible. Sweet Tooth offers a heady, yet pleasantly relaxing high that lasts.
information

type:	indica dominant
yield:	450gr/m2
height:	65-75cm
flower time:	65-75 days
harvest time:	early october
thc:	22%
cbd:	1.1%
genetics:	afghani/nepalese/hawaiian


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 5, 2013)

the bagseed finish is nice. looking forward to the rest of your grows


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

Kill a Watt said:
			
		

> the bagseed finish is nice. looking forward to the rest of your grows




Hello Kill a Watt Thanks for stopping by    I'll be perfecting my grow technique...   great things are in the making my friend
lets enjoy the ride:48: :48: :48: :bongin: :welcome: :vap- silver vapor: :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got done building the tent I added

NEW set of t5 54Wx4 for a total of 20,000 lummmens 6500k
also an exhaust fan that will get all the air out in one minute by the CFM
some passive fans
NEW timer
i did a trasplant into roots organic COCO hydroponic mix(store did not have soil)
I fed them 1/4 strenght and light is about 14 inches from the plants until they get use to the light then Ill slowly slower the light 
temp have stayed at 82 while lights are on and 72 at night humidity of 70% YAY! I love this numbers Perfect
so now we wait and see.  I forgot to take pictures but they are so small anyways ill just take some pictures next post


----------



## Kill a Watt (Mar 9, 2013)

sweet. can't wait to see this


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking great Dr! Sweet tooth is one of my favorite strains for but I havnt tried the barneys farm one. 

I noticed you said there is no need for a ph meter with those GH nutrients! Is there such thing ad ph balanced nutrients?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks kill a watt and  Mainharvest the GH website says on the general organic feeding chart 
"adjusting PH is not nessessary" thats wht the manufacture says so thats what I'm doing following the label instruction


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Looking great Dr! Sweet tooth is one of my favorite strains for but I havnt tried the barneys farm one.
> 
> I noticed you said there is no need for a ph meter with those GH nutrients! Is there such thing ad ph balanced nutrients?




yes there is here is a quote from the GH website on floranova 

 "FloraNova is a one part formula that is pH stabilized..."

on my first hydro grow back in 2004 I used GH one part floranova and I never had to adjust my ph it was always good ecxept I had a recirculating system so I would change my water every week or two  and my ph would get high the next day so i would adjust
but if i was doing watering to waste meaning only using the fresh nutrients water i wouldn't have to

so yep


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be posting some pictures ASAP


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

HL they re looking ligth green come come on god father share some of the green   this was ONE WEEK AGO


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

picture Update 
March 19 8 days ago
went from 1000 ml 1/4 strenght to
1200 ml 1/2 strength nutes 
18hours lights t5 ho 6500 k 20000 lummens


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

second one of the bunch :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

o yeah looking a bit hungry


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

yay :vap- silver vapor: :bong: :tokie: :farm: :rofl: :argue: :rant: :batman:  :2940th_rasta:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

o yeah so four died so I popped another 6 4 came out waiting on 2 more here are the pictures from MARCH 18 8 days ago


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 27, 2013)

update for this week march 27
on march 25 i topped them some are 6 inner nodes already

went from 1/2 strength to full strength and stopped the black diamond its only for the first two weeks
also lower the lights about 4 inches away temp are in the low 80's but humidity is staying a bit low so i added water around the tent also started foliar feeding while i play classical music to them!

I'll take fresh pictures tomorrow  they look double the size


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

So Here She Is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

HERE SHE IS from a dif. angle:icon_smile:  i love her with all mi heart  thank you god for this organic ganja


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

I love my fat baby love her fat leafs  she is more on the indica pheno type:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 28, 2013)

im getting sleepy so ill continue uploading pics later i got a lot

here is one of my tent setup:hubba: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile: :holysheep:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 3, 2013)

more of the same :hubba:  Im very happy so far 
this are still from last week I took fresh pictures last night ill Upload them very soon!!! they look so beast


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

*APRIL 3 *

I'TS BEEN 6 DAYS SINCE THE LAST PICTURE UPDATE

i forgot to note the lights went from 18/6 to 24hr on since march 28
since april 3 the solution was taken from 1/4 to 1/2 fir the smaller 4 and for the big 4 it went from full strenght to 1 1/2 strenght for fast growing plants all ORGANIC. 
Almost Veganic if it wasn't for the marine bottle from the G organics lineup its made from squid.  so next time I might replace that with something vegan.  the solution in general  smells a lot better than other nutes I've used. 

 If I only had 8 big plants insted of 4 i could have flower on april 1st now i might have to veg one extra week or two at most... I hope all my big plants are females.:icon_smile: 

I need to build another room so I have a vegging and a flowering room.  
I'm ordering another t5 fixture this will be the 3rd set to complete one small setup.  Thank God I've only spent a few hundred :hubba:  for some good natural buds:icon_smile: 

t5 1 tube 2 ft 4000k clone 
t5 4 tube 4 ft 6500k veg
t5 8 tube 4 ft 3000k bloom


pictures are not the best but I ll take more pictures may b today or soon. 

*first 3 are from the small 4 plants* they're like 2 weeks behind


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

:hubba: she is looking good


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

she is my number 2 so far:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

here is my # 3 or 4 not:icon_smile:  sure yet


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

here she is my other  # 3 or 4 not sure yet lol 
a lot of room for improvement I think temps are not good enough and I need more water  they need to be worked on


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

i luv my stinky ladies


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 7, 2013)

like killa Watt said on his 300w LED GJ "flippin the switch tonight! let the real show begin"

let's do it  wooohoooo!

picture update coming up next I did a bit of trainning topping I think it should be alrite


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 8, 2013)

today I'm checking closely for male flower '
'
yeha buddy THANK god for the Organic ganja and we pray youu gives all females since I only have 4 big ones! please thank you  
'
'
Ill upload a picture from April 6 when the lights were turned off


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> i luv my stinky ladies




i love sticky ladies to LOL  
looking good Dr 
peace fruity


----------



## key2life (Apr 9, 2013)

Watching with great interest, Doc!  Greenest Mojo!

key


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks fruty Key2 good to see you guys  Im posting pictures tonight from APRIL 6 and todays april 9
 I got my 8 tube ready to go and my next room should bedone today.  ill post pictures of the two rooms veg n flower with pics of the lights too see ya later gotta smoke some green crack!!!!!!!!!!!!!
REAL ISH


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

OMG so I got my 8 tube t5 I plug it in and it stared smoking ! ! ! *** thats great just what I needed another setback. HAHA  whatever im not even tripping anymore.  gotta exchange it


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

picture day 
I took some pictures on APRIL 6 that's when I started flowering


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill post pictures of April 9/10 tomrrow im going to bed goodnight everyone


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm back quick update

I got pictures then Ill document what I got at the store and transplants i'm making

FIRST UP IS THE LITTLE 4.  the're gettiing a lil bigger now   :icon_smile: 

I have two ROOMS now  :holysheep:  n my new t5 started smoking

so this 4 are staying in the vegging room lights on 24 hrs


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 10, 2013)

yay so here  comes the big one in the flowering room today is 
*day 3 of flower* 
still no signs of sex.

they look good size they had a slow start but they look alrite. I'm content I know I can do way better and I will in about 2 more harvest N I'm going supersonic with organic cronic :hubba:  insane ima b going so hard ...but for now Ill let others run the show


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

I f***ing love seeing the ones I love. I love what I can do tru the power of the man upstairs hope i walk tru heaven's gates 
I luv this green crack im smoking out of a bong 
I think is a sacred plant and gods gift welth and riches
plus 

AND I GOT 4 LADIES 4 out of 4.  ALL FEMALES

got my t5 replacement on the ladies last night so they had their first 12/12 of 3000k  HERE COMES THE STRECH

in a day like this about 4 years ago a lot of special events took place
sad one and happy ones.
I met hamster rosebud THG and a bunch of other real decent people
and I never stopped growing since then
growing weed
growing as a person

this is the smallest grow ever 
god first i'm gonna grow my way up to big labs making seeds n helping out as many folks a s I can 

thank you everyone for helping me promote Marijuana I love you all.  it's very possible and yes we can do it.  Marijuana can do wonder for the world.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 13, 2013)

ladies 1 week of flower and they look like they're picking up:hubba:  pretty big since last pic update 3 or 4 days ago.  I'll take pictures of the two rooms. vegg and flower


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 14, 2013)

so I got this 5 ft x 8 ft of netting for a scrog.  this would be my first time scrogging also would be my first time flowering with t5 I wanted to see what kinda result I can get it's also my first time using the General Organics complete line up.  I just order some more nutes for my next crop.

Ill post pipctures of the two rooms and the net for the scrog set up

its also a sad day today cuz i've been watching trailerpark boys and I came down to the last two episodes of season 7.  is there more seasons? k see you in a couple days for the weekly update


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 15, 2013)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I f***ing love seeing the ones I love. I love what I can do tru the power of the man upstairs hope i walk tru heaven's gates
> I luv this green crack im smoking out of a bong
> I think is a sacred plant and gods gift welth and riches
> plus
> ...



Yur Girls are looking NIce.



All in the same sentence. Now thats funny as hell. Must find me a copy of yur Bible,,just for the read.The one I read wasnt as colorfull as yours .


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2013)

so I took some nice pics of the ladies

turns out I only had 3 ladies out of 4

im glad because the 3 females are filling up the space good you';ll see in the pictures

I did a transplant from 1g pots to 2gallon

I got a nice Net and made my firts Scrog LOOKS GREAT i can see why people like them

I also got my t5 light working great with 8 54w 3000k 40,000 lummens

plants are looking very green.  I'm loving life Im taking a trip to the beach to celebrate


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2013)

I took pictures of the two rooms
I'm very sleepy so ill upload them in like 8hrs when I wake up
see ya


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 18, 2013)

to the beach nice, i took my lad on his little 50 quad the other day  it was blowing a gale here in Wales good old British weather 

pics ?
peace fruity


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2013)

fruty I love the beach and fresh water is even better
weedhpoer my bible is King James  I m serious about love


so i only had time to do two pics   

ill do the rest tonight or somethin


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry Doc,,the "F***king Love" verse is what threw me. Ill see if I can find it.Musta missed it somewhere 
Just pullen yur chain Doc.To each his own.
 Plants look good. Like the setup.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Sorry Doc,,the "F***king Love" verse is what threw me. Ill see if I can find it.Musta missed it somhere
> Just pullen yur chain Doc.To each his own.
> Plants look good. Like the setup.



glad u like my little setup.  

about the F***ing LOVE I'm sorry I'm just not your typical believer
im unique kinda like a rasta 
respect... I respect you weedhoper 
n believe me we all believe in something  some people believe in luck I believe that I am 
I'm love no fear
:hubba:  it's all good bro we are all in this together.  reality is crazy on this floating planet we call earth everything is possible but nothing is for sure


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2013)

Its all good Bro.Im an Athiest.
Green Mojo to ya. Ill be watchen yur grow.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 19, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Its all good Bro.Im an Athiest.
> Green Mojo to ya. Ill be watchen yur grow.



thanks good buddy got much love for you and everybody that likes peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 20, 2013)

in HONOR TO MY FRIEND THAT ISA NO LONGER HERE
IM TAKING 30+ CLONES  WILL POSR PICS LATER


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 20, 2013)

420 Is Gonna B The Best Ever


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 30, 2015)

I had two phenos a tall sativa dominant and a short indica donminant my guess)   lol 

View attachment 2013-12-17 05.02.50.jpg


View attachment 2013-12-17 05.03.16.jpg


View attachment 2013-11-11 14.00.41.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2015)

Keep up the good work Bro.


----------

